# CVA Accura V1 versus V2



## rondvc (May 11, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a new CVA. I found where I can get a v1 of the accura for the price of the optima. Anyone dealt with the two versions and know how much difference between them there is.


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 10, 2013)

v2 = adjustable trigger, rubberized coating on the stock, rubber grip panels, finger removable breech plug.


----------



## Mountain Hunter (Dec 28, 2013)

*Accura v'*

I recently ordered an Accura v2 from Cabelas.  I really like this rifle and the way it feels when it comes to my shoulder. I had no previous experience with CVA and ordered it because it had the features I wanted. After I got it I started reading about the problems CVA had and the subsequent recall back in the mid '90's and got concerned with my purchase. However further reading seems to say that CVA got it together and now makes a quality gun. I hope so because I really do like my Accura v2!  I also ordered the special QRBP for Black Horn 209 and shooting 100 grains with a 250 gr TC Shockwave seems to be doing a good job. I've only shot 10 loads through it so I've still got some work to do on my load.


----------

